# Q for Chas



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Which current Look frame soft pedals the farthest and fastest uphill? Are they also able to soft pedal downhill?


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*wear two pairs of LOOK socks,*

your pedaling will be even softer.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> Which current Look frame soft pedals the farthest and fastest uphill? Are they also able to soft pedal downhill?


----------

